# Run-Like-Hell Behavior



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Riley is my first Havanese and I got him when he was a year old. I was shocked and entertained the first time he ran-like-hell through the house. I was very concerned because he flies down the staircase at 100 mph. I understand now that this behavior is common to the breed...thank goodness, my dog is not crazy. Riley always does this after his morning walk and usually before bed. I wonder why they do this? Is it a game for them? He seems like he is enjoying himself. Sometimes after his wild run, he comes and lays by my feet and stares up at me with this look that says "Whew, I'm glad I got that out of the way."


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

When I got Bacca he was a year and a half old. It took him a little bit to settle in and act like a hav. I knew the Havs RLH because my daughter has 2 of them. However my DH and I still laugh when he goes in the RLH mode. He jumps over the cat and anything else in his way. He also calms down and looks at us like he is telling us that was lots of fun but I'm done! Havs sure have lots of personality!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

While researching the breed, I came across this fun trait and fell in love! I NEEDED to have a dog that was entertaining, joyful, flew over couches and round corners. Ricky was about 4 mths. old when he did his first RLH and I laughed so hard, almost peed my pants!! LOL Fun, isn't it?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love the Hav RLH! Even though it happens here every day, I STILL stop to watch it when it happens. They are just so much fun!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

We had workmen in the house this week and Rico and Lucy started their RLH and wrestling match. They all stopped and stood there laughing. It was a nice break! 

I always love to watch them racing through the house, around coffee tables, up and over couches......great fun!


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

RLH around the front yard circular brick planter... RLH off the deck and after the cat... RLH down the stairs and slide down the hall... RLH to the fence to bark like mad at the dogs next door.... but the favorite RLH is down the beach, 90 miles an hour, in and out of the water, as close to the ground as they can get, chasing each other till their tongues hang out!!!!


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

My 5 month Drew does this too. He just starts running crazy for no apparent reason. I love watching him do this. There is no stopping him.


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

So my two Havs are one year old. . .does this RLH behavior stop when they get older? I sure hope not, because we love it! But I just thought maybe it was more of a puppy behavior. I'd love to hear that they'll keep it up way past puppyhood!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Riley does this on a regular basis at a year and a half. His favorite time to do this is right after a bath. I love the growlie sounds he makes. Often he grabs a toy and "kills" it as he runs! So funny!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm smiling just reading this thread. My family and I are in stitches when Kipling starts this. Ears in aerodynamic position...legs moving like crazy...no stopping him either and then the finale - flop on tummy and look up.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I still laugh as much everytime I see this as the first time Gucci did it  Quite the *endearing* trait and lives up to their characteristic of being 'entertaining' and/or circus dogs. I can see why! 

For her, she always does this after a bath, or when wet, but there are some sporadic ones, I crack up when she does it when I have new company over (someone she's never seen before) she's compelled to 'show off'. ound:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

*4 years old and still RLH*

Here's Rico in the snow this winter doing his RLH's


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Great photo!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

We still laugh during the RLH moments too. We're not exactly sure what Copper is mixed with (he has strong Tibetan Terrier qualities), but he can run even faster than Miley. 
Here's a picture to Copper in a RLH moment...wish I had my camera on a different setting, but you get the idea...he can't even keep his eyes open he's running so fast!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I actually had people in Chicago NOT know what RLH was! I couldn't believe it! Quincy is 3 and Vinnie the sheltie is 4,Quincy instigates it every time coming in from outside and Vinnie obligises him with chase and catch(ruining his coat  ) It is cute to see and has kept my sheltie very active.:thumb:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

For Pepper it is definitely a game! He tends to RLH when he's feeling especially mischievous. Usually he'll instigate a game with April (our Chi/Pug) after dinner and after he's been bathed and brushed out. Then there's the spur-of-the-moment RLH that can hit at any time, like when he's sprawled across my stomach while I'm napping


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Speaking of games: DH and I were talking about game playing yesterday. It amazes me that they make up games that have definite rules and must be played the same way all the time. One game will lead into the next and if you don't play right they have to tell us about it! 

Mornings are for Rico chasing the ball for treats while Lucy lays by me and does her tricks (paw, roll over, dance, etc.). When the treats are gone, we break into a new game of me throwing the ball, Rico gets it, Lucy wrestles it from him and brings it to me to throw again. She has no interest in chasing balls, so her part of the game is to chase Rico and take the ball away. It must be played correctly or they all complain!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

RLH is my favorite time of day. They do it a few times each day and I watch every time. Often they run so fast they run into the wall in the kitchen.


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

I love the RLH too. Tugger does it at the dog park and everyone stops to laugh. It is especially funny when he is in long grass and has to hop like a rabbit to get over the grass. You just see these two ears and nose bouncing through the grass.

I also believe these dogs actually smile when they run like that. 

So cute


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Isn't it great? Ricky and Sammy are 3 and still do the RLH a few times/day. I get them going when I see they've been too lazy all day. All I have to do is get them pumped up and say "Ready? RUUNNNNN!!" and off they go. LOL


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

My 2 RLH a couple of times a day too. It's always Holly who has to go up to Duffy, my little slug, and do bitey-face or bonk-noses to get him to chase her...then off they go! They bring such smiles, laughter and joy to our home.:dance:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

bethanay66 said:


> So my two Havs are one year old. . .does this RLH behavior stop when they get older? I sure hope not, because we love it! But I just thought maybe it was more of a puppy behavior. I'd love to hear that they'll keep it up way past puppyhood!


Oliver is 7 and he will daily RLH :bolt:


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

*Bounder, too -- RLH*

He's gonna be six this fall and he still does it pretty much daily. Seems most into it after his first walk of the day.

So joyful! Always makes me laugh!
Throws his toys around, too, then.
Whatta happy doggy.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup, Holly is 3 and Duffy is 2 1/2. I've never heard they outgrow it, thank goodness.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the RLH behavior too! 

I have also noticed, if you have ever noticed your HAV getting into trouble and being very needy, all you have to do is run your HAV for about 5 minutes and your HAV will be good.

It is like the HAV has a a lot of energy built up inside that needs to be released and once it is released the HAV will crash for a nap.

We had to wear Dexter out at night when he was younger, so he would get tired and go to sleep.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

no the RLH behavior does not stop as they get older. my have is almost 6 and he still RLH!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry always has a big SMILE on his face when he does it. I just love it.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Toby has certain running patterns when he's in RLH mode! It's so funny, and the more we laugh and clap, the faster he tries to go.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer does RLH every chance he gets! He has not done it much in the house lately though.. I guess he prefers it outside during the nicer months and will carry over to inside the house once the crappy weather starts up.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Are there other breeds that do this in the same way?? When she is with other Havs it seems very in synch and it is very different than when she plays with other breeds. When I am travelling with Nala and she starts bouncing off the furniture while the rest of the household is sleeping I have to slip out and continue the RLH outside. Non -havanese owners look shocked when my mellow polite puppy starts bouncing and whirling!

It took Nala a few months after I got her to run at all so each RLH is a real celebration of health and happiness for us!

Annie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have seen cats go "pycho" at the end of the day sometimes....running around like crazy. 

I am convinced the Hav has some bunny rabbit and cat in him!


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Zeplin usually does this before bed time and we love it as well. I have to make sure the kids are out of the way- and we all scramble on the couch to give him all the room to run and get it out of his system!


----------

